# تمجيد الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى



## نادر نجيب (1 مايو 2009)

*كل  سنة  وانتم  طيبين  يا  حبايبى   انهاردة  تذكار  وعيد  حبيبنا    البطل  الرومانى  الشهيد  العظيم  مارجرجس   

وحبيت  اقدم  له  هدية  انهاردة  صلواته  تكون  معاكم  ومعانا   امييين 


مديح  الشهيد :


*








*

السلام لجاورجيوس  ذو الاســم الاعظــــم - اختارك  الرب  ايسوس  شـــاع  ذكرك فى الاقـــاليـــم

**السلام لجاورجيوس  ذو الاســم الاعظــــم - اختارك  الرب  ايسوس  شـــاع  ذكرك فى الاقـــاليـــم** 

تقدمت  ايها  المختـــار  الى دقلديانوس  - وأخزيـــت  كل  الكفار بعلامة  بستافروس


**رآك دقلديانوس  ع  وجهك  النعمة  -  جميلآ فى شخصك  تضىء مثل  النجمة


**فقال لك يا مختـــار أنت من أى مكـان - أنا لى ثلاثة اعـوام ما رأيـــيت مثللك انسان فما حاجتك عندى حتى آتيــت الأن - تعال وأخبرنى أنت من أى مكــــــــان


*
*بحق يسوع  ربك  اخبرنى  يا  انســـان  عن  ابيك  وجــدك  كان  وزيــرآ  أو  سلطـــان*


*فقال  لـه  جاورجيوس  أنا  أبن  انسطاسيوس  -  وأنا  عبد  لربى  آيسوس  بخريستوس



**كبـــــادوكيا   بلدنـــا   نسبتنـــــا  فى فليسطـــــــيـن  وفيها  مربــــــانا ومنها  مقيميـــن

*
*فقال  له  دقلديانوس  تعال  أعبد  الاوثان  وبخر  يا  محروس  وانا  اكتب  للك   فرمـان


**فقال  له   جاورجيوس  انا  نسل  الكـــــــرام كيف  تأمرنى  يا  منجوس  ان  اعبد   الاوثان

**فأمر  دقلديانوس   بعذاااب  القديس  والاجناد  عروه  وضربوه   بالدبابيس


**سبع  سنوات  عدة   يقاسى  فى  الاتعاب   واحتمــل  كل  شـدة   فى  محبة  رب  الارباب

**ثلاث  ميتــــــــــات  قد  مات  على  اسمه  القــدوس وحبـــآ  فـــى رب القوات  المحيــــى  كل   نفوس

*
*وفى   رابـــع  موته  مضـــى  بالتهليل  وآخــذ   الشهـــــــــــادة  ونــــل  سبعة أكاليـــــــــل*


*ظفر  بالنعمة  من  عند  الرب  القدوس  ونال اكليـــل  الشهـــــــــــادة باشويس ابؤرو جؤرجيوس

**الســـــــــــــلام  للك يا بطــــــــل  يا  قائد كل  الفرســــــــان

**يا مــــــــــن  من أجللك  خذى  عبـــــــاد  الاوثـــــــــان


*
*الســــــــــــــلام  للك  يا  قديس  يا  ابن أنسطاسيوس  يا   جسدآآآ   نقيـــــــــآ يا  عبد  ايسوس بخرستوس*




*تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل المـــــــؤمنين الكل يقولون يـــــــــا أله مارجـــــــــــــــــــرجس أعنـــــــــا آجمعــــــــــين*



*







كل سنة  وانت طيب  يا  مارجرجس  

وتفضل  يا  حبيــــــــــــبى  طول  الزمان  منور  حياتنا   بمعجزاتك 

*تمجيد   لمارجرجس

http://www.4shared.com/file/36823456/ab9e37e3/__-__.html



اذكرونى فى  صلواتكم  يا  حبايبى 


*


----------



## بنت القديسين (1 مايو 2009)

شكرااا ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على التمجيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## eriny roro (1 مايو 2009)

مرسى كتير
بركة صلوات القديس العظيم مارجرجس تكون معانا كلنا  امين​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا نادر


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا"""جزيلا"


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 مايو 2009)

_ميرسي خالص أ نادر 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (23 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة وكل إخوتي طيبين بمناسبة عيد إحضار رفات الشهيد مارجرجس الروماني لمصر
23 - 7 - 2009


----------



## mena601 (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك انا بحب مار جرجــــــــــــــ|ـــــــــــس قــــــــــ2ـــــوى ياريــــــــــــــــ3ـــــــــــت ترانيم ليه......بليز ....بليز


----------



## mayvol (1 مايو 2010)

السلام ليك يا بطل 

المجد لاسم الرب يسوع الذى يعمل فى قديسيه

شكرا ليك ​


----------

